# Joint for Cantilever (Guitar Hanger)



## JP4LSU (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm looking to do a guitar hanger that hangs from the wall. I'm wanting to maybe do some contrasting woods to highlight joinery. The idea is to have a base that hangs on the wall then to cantilever arms out from the base so that the guitar neck would fit between the arms and the guitar would hang vertically.

I was thinking a dovetail joint for the 2 arms coming off the base, but the top of the arm would be in tension and the bottom of the joint would be in compression once the weight is applied on the arms. The bottom half of the joint is what I'm concerned about. But I'm sure the glue will hold it just fine.

What other joint options would you suggest?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I saw one that used sliding dovetails. Let me see if i can track down a picture.


----------



## JP4LSU (Dec 30, 2017)

I have thought about this, my concern was the strength in the base if the sliding dovetail is close to the edge.

Another option would be a mortise and tenon with a couple of small diameter dowels and draw bore it.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

Though not usually necessary, a sliding dovetail can be locked in place by routing a mortise on the backside, crosswise across the fitted dovetail joint, and installing a flush tenon in the mortise.

Andy


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm all for making my own stuff. I made a guitar stand for the floor. But…. I looked online (amazon) at the Y guitar hangers and realized they were well made, inexpensive, and looked good. So my three instruments are hanging using these.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a collection of vintage Martin guitars, and a few years back I made stands for all of them. I made them out of solid Oak….!! This may or may not be an option for you, but if you decided on floor stands, then take a look at mine……!!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I m all for making my own stuff. I made a guitar stand for the floor. But…. I looked online (amazon) at the Y guitar hangers and realized they were well made, inexpensive, and looked good. So my three instruments are hanging using these.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


See thats whats funny. My wife ordered those exact same ones on amazon. And she is the type of person usually OK with some Ikea furniture. But when those guitar hangers arrived she said they were ugly hunks of junk. I asked IF i should put one up on the wall to see what it would look like with a guitar on it(i thought it looked tolerable) she asked me just to hold it up with a guitar and she said "no that's hideous I am returning them!" LOL! And so my ever expanding honey-do list expanded further.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> I m all for making my own stuff. I made a guitar stand for the floor. But…. I looked online (amazon) at the Y guitar hangers and realized they were well made, inexpensive, and looked good. So my three instruments are hanging using these.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake
> 
> ...


I understand. I've got one of those too. When the boss speaks…..


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I understand. I ve got one of those too. When the boss speaks…..
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


The good news is sometimes I get to get new tools for what she wants. She sees something in Pinterest she likes. She liked some guitar hangers on Pinterest that were bent lamination of walnut that did look cool. I told her I didn't have the skill or tools. So I'm still looking, but did see one that was a sliding dovetail of maple and walnut. Still trying to find it. Its down on my to do list pretty far at the moment.


----------



## JP4LSU (Dec 30, 2017)

> I m all for making my own stuff. I made a guitar stand for the floor. But…. I looked online (amazon) at the Y guitar hangers and realized they were well made, inexpensive, and looked good. So my three instruments are hanging using these.
> - Craftsman on the lake


This would be a gift for my brother so, off the shelf is not an option. I actually think he might be using one of this now to hang his Taylor on.


----------



## JP4LSU (Dec 30, 2017)

> I have a collection of vintage Martin guitars, and a few years back I made stands for all of them. I made them out of solid Oak….!! This may or may not be an option for you, but if you decided on floor stands, then take a look at mine……!!
> - Rick Dennington


Rick, nice design that is easily repeatable. I've also considered a stand for my brother as well but the guitar hang on the stand as well. I have a piece of Ash with a nice mineral stain or something running through it that I would like to utilize in the arched portion from the base to the hanger. Need to finalize a design before I tackle that.


----------



## JP4LSU (Dec 30, 2017)

So, will a dovetail be OK for the 2x arms to tie into the base. The top portion would be in tension and the lower part would be in compression which I think is fine. I would think the tails would need to be on the arms so that the smaller pins are in tension. 
Thanks for the input guys.
-Jody


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> So, will a dovetail be OK for the 2x arms to tie into the base. The top portion would be in tension and the lower part would be in compression which I think is fine. I would think the tails would need to be on the arms so that the smaller pins are in tension.
> Thanks for the input guys.
> -Jody
> 
> - JP4LSU


Guitars are pretty light. I can't find the one I was looking at a couple months ago. But I did find this, which looks like a good joinery for this. I don't personally like the design of this one but can easily alter that overall shape and size but still use this joinery which looks pretty good IMO:
https://www.artisancraftedhome.com/guitar-hanger


----------



## JP4LSU (Dec 30, 2017)

> Guitars are pretty light. I can t find the one I was looking at a couple months ago. But I did find this, which looks like a good joinery for this. I don t personally like the design of this one but can easily alter that overall shape and size but still use this joinery which looks pretty good IMO:
> https://www.artisancraftedhome.com/guitar-hanger
> - SMP


SMP, that is interesting. I had thought of a similar joint months back. You have the wedge action on top and bottom and then the dowels to provide the bulk of the support.

As far as a guitar hanging stand, I came across this last year. I really think this is a beautiful piece.
Guitar Hanging Stand


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> SMP, that is interesting. I had thought of a similar joint months back. You have the wedge action on top and bottom and then the dowels to provide the bulk of the support.
> 
> As far as a guitar hanging stand, I came across this last year. I really think this is a beautiful piece.
> Guitar Hanging Stand
> ...


I had seen something very similar last year at the Design In Wood show at the fair. If I had a mansion with a music room I would consider one, but floor space is a premium in our house.


----------

